# Good Times C.C Show & Hop



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Good times I.E having a car show on agust28 in the city of Rialto California to help out kids from Garzia middle school.flyer comming out soon.


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

cool ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Cruise at lumber yard after show in San berdo.


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

whats good g.t ? str8 tippin will be their


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big John 69_@Jun 16 2010, 02:04 PM~17805828
> *whats good g.t ? str8 tippin will be their
> *


Thanks homie we need all the support we can get.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BUMP FOR THE KIDS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*BUMP FOR THE SUPPORT.. KEEP KIDS OF THOSE STREETS... PURO GOODTIMES..*


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*TTT for IE Car Shows , and if you are gona need flyers printed , let me know , ill hook up a GOOD price , 951-333-1422 Sergio or [email protected]*


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 16 2010, 07:29 PM~17809026
> *TTT for IE Car Shows , and if you are gona need flyers printed , let me know , ill hook up a GOOD price , 951-333-1422 Sergio or [email protected]
> *


Thanks homie I sure will


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 16 2010, 07:32 PM~17809048
> *CLASSIC STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN
LET'S SUPPORT THE KIDS FROM GARCIA MIDDLE SCHOOL


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 16 2010, 08:05 PM~17809485
> *Thanks homie
> *


no problem doggy


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

you can count on OL'SKOOL WAYZ


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Jun 16 2010, 08:36 PM~17809712
> *you can count on OL'SKOOL WAYZ
> *


what's up spookyi3
gracias :thumbsup:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jun 16 2010, 09:10 PM~17810823
> *what's up spookyi3
> gracias :thumbsup:
> *


no prob homie


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~GameOver~_@Jun 16 2010, 11:47 PM~17811748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie thanks for the bump


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Jun 17 2010, 01:24 PM~17816558
> *:wave:
> *


hope you guys make it :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WE WILL B THERE!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jun 17 2010, 04:08 PM~17818453
> *WE WILL B THERE!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro see there


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TTY


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

ORALE JOE IM THERE CARNAL


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique 64 ss_@Jun 17 2010, 10:24 PM~17821178
> *ORALE JOE IM THERE CARNAL
> *


Cool you can't miss this one hop is gonna be good


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 18 2010, 06:17 AM~17822537
> *
> *


Sup bro


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TTY


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 19 2010, 07:39 PM~17834937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 18 2010, 06:17 AM~17822537
> *
> *


Adrian... bring that regal down Homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 19 2010, 06:39 PM~17834937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Happy fathers day to all


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

2DA TOP........................PURO G-TIMES.................. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

We will be there to help support a good cause.


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 19 2010, 07:39 PM~17834937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT..


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

we need hoppers


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CAR/BIKE CLUB WILL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT 
WHAT CATEGORIES WILL YOU GUYS HAVE


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jun 21 2010, 11:50 AM~17845631
> *RARECLASS CAR/BIKE CLUB WILL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT
> WHAT CATEGORIES WILL YOU GUYS HAVE
> *


Most of all


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jun 20 2010, 11:31 PM~17842690
> *We will be there to help support a good cause.
> *


Thank you sir


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jun 20 2010, 11:31 PM~17842690
> *We will be there to help support a good cause.
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Joe , tell me if you like it so that I can get it printed for you


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 21 2010, 05:19 PM~17848340
> *Sup Joe , tell me if you like it so that I can get it printed for you
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 21 2010, 07:25 PM~17850367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bump for the kids


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 21 2010, 08:25 PM~17850367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 21 2010, 08:25 PM~17850367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE.....THANKS OMAR FOR YOUR HELP BRO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 21 2010, 08:05 PM~17850057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 21 2010, 08:25 PM~17850367
> *
> 
> 
> ...












Sup Joe , you want one of these on the other side ?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 22 2010, 08:17 AM~17854060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea that's a good idea thanks


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OMAR TRECE_@Jun 21 2010, 08:05 PM~17850057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Goodtimes C.C
orange county
~818~
San Diego 
~SGV~
Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound 
Rare class C.C
Rollerz only riv.
Majestics-LA
Bajito So.Cal.
and more


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

bump for a fellow GOODTIMER :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 22 2010, 08:20 PM~17861738
> *  bump  for  a fellow  GOODTIMER  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes: TTT!!!!!!!! LATIN LUXURY WILL B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

GOD'S WILLING WILL B THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 22 2010, 08:10 PM~17861592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG+Jun 23 2010, 09:23 AM~17865146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you guys


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Goodtimes C.C
orange county
~818~
San Diego 
~SGV~
~EIGHT O FIVE~
Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound 
Rare class C.C
Rollerz only riv.
Majestics-LA
and more


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Goodtimes C.C
orange county
~818~
San Diego 
~SGV~
Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound 
Rare class C.C
Rollerz only riv.
Majestics-LA
Bajito So.Cal.
and more


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

GOODTIMES so.cal will have some hoppers there


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jun 24 2010, 12:33 PM~17877242
> *GOODTIMES so.cal will have some hoppers there
> *


cool thanks fam


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 23 2010, 11:15 AM~17866085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 24 2010, 05:55 PM~17879044
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: -GT- RAY, *EL VAGO 84*

IS THIS ISAC OR VAGO???


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

2 DA TOP....................... :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 24 2010, 06:24 PM~17879245
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Joe , hope you liked the printing on the postcards , now you got my number if you ever need more printing , let your members know about the Car Club busniess cards , ill give you guys a good deal on them


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 26 2010, 02:05 AM~17891387
> *Sup Joe , hope you liked the printing on the postcards , now you got my number if you ever need more printing , let your members know about the Car Club busniess cards , ill give you guys a good deal on them
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

delgado's bike shop would like to support all your lowriding needs so contact me for any bike parts you can email @ [email protected] or call 626)652-2179 or check out my ebay store its under delgadosbikeshop


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Jun 26 2010, 05:57 AM~17891714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 26 2010, 02:05 AM~17891387
> *Sup Joe , hope you liked the printing on the postcards , now you got my number if you ever need more printing , let your members know about the Car Club busniess cards , ill give you guys a good deal on them
> *


i do they came out great real good quality thanks.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Goodtimes C.C
orange county
~818~
San Diego 
~SGV~
Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound 
Rare class C.C
Rollerz only riv.
Majestics-LA
Bajito So.Cal
Royal Fantasies c.c


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 26 2010, 11:56 PM~17896905
> *Goodtimes C.C
> orange county
> ~818~
> ...


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW FROM GOODTIMES


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jun 28 2010, 09:36 AM~17905856
> *TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW FROM GOODTIMES
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

ttmft.. gt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jun 28 2010, 09:36 AM~17905856
> *TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW FROM GOODTIMES
> *


thanks hope to see you guys there :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jun 28 2010, 09:36 AM~17905856
> *TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW FROM GOODTIMES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE SUPPORT.. KEEP KIDS OF THOSE STREETS... PURO GOODTIMES..


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

WHATS UP I WILL BE ROLLIN THROUGH FOR SURE FOR THE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jun 19 2010, 07:39 PM~17834937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


added to my website here the link 
http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...&move=nextMonth


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Jun 30 2010, 11:49 AM~17927244
> *added to my website here the link
> http://socalconcepts.webs.com/apps/calenda...&move=nextMonth
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Jun 30 2010, 01:41 AM~17924426
> *WHATS UP I WILL BE ROLLIN THROUGH FOR SURE FOR THE HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Jun 30 2010, 01:41 AM~17924426
> *WHATS UP I WILL BE ROLLIN THROUGH FOR SURE FOR THE HOMIES  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP SONNY HIT ME UP WHIT U ##


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

its gonna be good :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Jul 1 2010, 12:39 AM~17933402
> *its gonna be good  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Jun 16 2010, 07:25 PM~17808985
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup john i hope the big M can make it.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Jun 26 2010, 05:57 AM~17891714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE VIEJO SEE U THERE!!!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ILL TRY TO ROLL THRU . JUST SEND ME A REMINDER OF THE EVEN I GOT A BAD MEMORIE..


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 2 2010, 01:28 AM~17942945
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ILL TRY TO ROLL THRU . JUST SEND ME A REMINDER OF THE EVEN I GOT A BAD MEMORIE..
> *


sure will thanks


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

T_T_T...................


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jun 16 2010, 06:44 PM~17808630
> *BUMP FOR THE SUPPORT.. KEEP KIDS OF THOSE STREETS... PURO GOODTIMES..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jul 3 2010, 10:30 PM~17956525
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT!!!!....


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:rimshot: :wave:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 8 2010, 10:34 PM~17999324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## .:P3T3R:. (Apr 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jun 21 2010, 11:50 AM~17845631
> *RARECLASS CAR/BIKE CLUB WILL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT
> WHAT CATEGORIES WILL YOU GUYS HAVE
> *


HOPEFULLY WE DO MAKE IT OUT :biggrin: 
AND BRING A COUPLE NEW BIKES OUT FROM THE BIKE CLUB


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: TTT for Good Times I.E.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

thank you guys


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

...


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD IM GONNA BE THERE :h5: :h5:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Jul 12 2010, 03:03 AM~18022561
> *LOOKS GOOD  IM GONNA  BE THERE :h5:  :h5:
> *


COOL C U THERE


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

a bro sorry for not calling you back but yes i'm interested in being a vendor for your show this is junior from delgado's bike shop and if anybody needs any parts for there bikes i got them so hit me up 626)652-2179 cell 760)245-9834 office


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Jul 12 2010, 07:24 PM~18029670
> *a bro sorry for not calling you back but yes i'm interested in being a vendor for your show this is junior from delgado's bike shop and if anybody needs any parts for there bikes i got them so hit me up 626)652-2179 cell 760)245-9834 office
> *


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Jul 13 2010, 01:50 AM~18032672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

HOP HOP HOP CASH PRICE


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dee68_@Jul 13 2010, 12:50 AM~18032672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is gonna get good TTT for both events


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Jul 13 2010, 02:00 PM~18036767
> *This is gonna get good TTT for both events
> *


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

to the top


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jul 15 2010, 09:26 AM~18052865
> *TTT
> 
> *


sup al


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

we are having most of all categories for trucks cars and bikes


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD SHOW


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 16 2010, 12:13 AM~18059436
> *we are having most of all categories for trucks cars and bikes
> *


Sup Joe , let me know if you gona need more flyers done for the show


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WAS UP ANDY LATIN LUXURY WILL B THERE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jul 16 2010, 07:48 AM~18060152
> *WAS UP ANDY LATIN LUXURY WILL B THERE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool thanks joe I c u before then.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Jul 16 2010, 01:32 AM~18059484
> *Ttt
> *


What's up david hope to see u there


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 13 2010, 12:14 PM~18035817
> *HOP HOP HOP CASH PRICE
> *


rules for hop ?/ categories


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 16 2010, 06:57 AM~18060454
> *What's up david hope to see u there
> *


 You knoe it big dog ill have some up grades on the ride by then :biggrin:


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

WHATS UP INLAND EMPIRE YOU KNOW THE EAST L A WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :naughty: :sprint:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mikes63gt_@Jul 16 2010, 11:28 AM~18061824
> *WHATS UP INLAND EMPIRE  YOU KNOW THE EAST L A  WILL BE THERE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:      :naughty:  :sprint:
> *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 16 2010, 12:13 PM~18062130
> *
> *


sup paul what's craking :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Jul 16 2010, 11:56 AM~18061622
> *You knoe it big dog ill have some up grades on the ride by then  :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT CANT WAIT TO C THE UP GRADES


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mikes63gt_@Jul 16 2010, 12:28 PM~18061824
> *WHATS UP INLAND EMPIRE  YOU KNOW THE EAST L A  WILL BE THERE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:      :naughty:  :sprint:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 16 2010, 11:49 AM~18061569
> *rules for hop ?/ categories
> *


IN THE MAKEING


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*TTMFT!!! *:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 16 2010, 10:49 AM~18061569
> *rules for hop ?/ categories
> *


single-double-radical


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mikes63gt_@Jul 16 2010, 11:28 AM~18061824
> *WHATS UP INLAND EMPIRE  YOU KNOW THE EAST L A  WILL BE THERE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:      :naughty:  :sprint:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES HOPPERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jul 12 2010, 06:11 PM~18028990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE I JUST MIGHT TAKE ONE OF MY HOT RODS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:dunno: HEY A 69 CHEVELLE... PASA AS A HOT ROD?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 17 2010, 10:06 PM~18071600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 16 2010, 01:07 PM~18062551
> *sup paul what's craking :biggrin:
> *


just here kicking back burned out from yesterdays car show


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jul 18 2010, 05:11 AM~18073140
> *ORALE I JUST MIGHT TAKE ONE OF MY HOT RODS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SUP OSCAR :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jul 18 2010, 10:01 AM~18073757
> *TTT :thumbsup:
> *


NICE TO U SEE IN MO VALLEY


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jul 18 2010, 05:15 AM~18073148
> *:dunno:  HEY A 69 CHEVELLE... PASA AS A HOT ROD?
> *


simon que si :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 16 2010, 10:49 AM~18061569
> *rules for hop ?/ categories
> *


single-double-radical so far


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

LETS DO A ROLL CALL FOR THE SHOW SEE WHO'S COMING :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 18 2010, 11:46 AM~18074842
> *single-double-radical so far
> *


RULES ? LOCKUPS ? BATTERY LIMITS ? SUSPENSION MODS ?


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 18 2010, 11:20 AM~18074620
> *SUP OSCAR :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: A QUI NO MAS JOJO! TRYING TO HAVE SOME DAYS OFF TO RELAX... TU SAVES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 18 2010, 11:44 AM~18074818
> *simon que si :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: ORALE! SOUNDS GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jul 19 2010, 05:42 AM~18080373
> *:thumbsup:  ORALE! SOUNDS GOOD!!!  :biggrin:
> *


What's up homeboy nice talking to u at the tattoo shop your rides are coming out nice


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

VENDORS ONLY $45 DOLLARS PER SPACE IF YOU'RE INTERESTED CALL ME @ 714-574-2956 TO RESERVE YOUR SPOT ASAP.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Jul 19 2010, 09:41 PM~18088683
> *Ttt
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 19 2010, 08:43 PM~18088716
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


One more time lets keep this on the first page
TTMFT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 19 2010, 02:28 PM~18084205
> *VENDORS ONLY $45 DOLLARS PER SPACE IF YOU'RE INTERESTED CALL ME @ 714-574-2956 TO RESERVE YOUR SPOT ASAP.
> *


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

Shaping up to be a good show. The kids are excited to see some lowriders and hop competition.


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 19 2010, 10:38 PM~18088649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES_@Jul 20 2010, 08:04 PM~18097488
> *TTT
> *


sup danny


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 19 2010, 11:20 AM~18082528
> *What's up homeboy nice talking to u at the tattoo shop your rides are coming out nice
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS HOMIE! ITS A LOT OF HARD WORK BUT ITS GONNA PAY OFF IN THE END!!! :biggrin: YOU GUYS CAME UP ON A FIRME 64! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jul 21 2010, 10:29 AM~18101672
> *:biggrin: GRACIAS HOMIE! ITS A LOT OF HARD WORK BUT ITS GONNA PAY OFF IN THE END!!!  :biggrin:  YOU GUYS CAME UP ON A FIRME 64!  :thumbsup:
> *


YUP


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jul 21 2010, 10:29 AM~18101672
> *:biggrin: GRACIAS HOMIE! ITS A LOT OF HARD WORK BUT ITS GONNA PAY OFF IN THE END!!!  :biggrin:  YOU GUYS CAME UP ON A FIRME 64!  :thumbsup:
> *


HEY HOMIE 9/12/10 CAR SHOW AT SOBBOBA CASINO NICE PAY OUT I GET U A FLYER SOON


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 21 2010, 09:34 AM~18101709
> *HEY HOMIE 9/12/10 CAR SHOW      AT SOBBOBA CASINO NICE PAY OUT I GET U A FLYER SOON
> *


 :thumbsup: GRACIAS HOMIE!!!


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

to the top


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jul 21 2010, 09:29 AM~18101672
> *:biggrin: GRACIAS HOMIE! ITS A LOT OF HARD WORK BUT ITS GONNA PAY OFF IN THE END!!!  :biggrin:  YOU GUYS CAME UP ON A FIRME 64!  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up oscar when you gonna check out the meeting :biggrin: your car would look great with a Good times placa


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 22 2010, 01:22 PM~18113241
> *What's up oscar when you gonna check out the meeting :biggrin: your car would look great with a Good times placa
> *


X65 :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Right up the street!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jul 22 2010, 10:15 PM~18118596
> *Right up the street!
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ASSTEK64 (Dec 17, 2009)

ELA WILL BE THERE WOOP WOOP


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site..good luck
Old Memories


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

uffin: :naughty: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mikes63gt_@Jul 26 2010, 09:25 AM~18142302
> *uffin:  :naughty:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jul 26 2010, 04:36 AM~18141309
> *posted on our site..good luck
> Old Memories
> *


thanks


----------



## DEVIL88 (Oct 22, 2009)

ONTARIO CLASSICS SO.CALIFAS WILL BE THEIR


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 24 2010, 12:06 PM~18130460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVIL88_@Jul 27 2010, 01:41 AM~18150884
> *ONTARIO CLASSICS SO.CALIFAS WILL BE THEIR
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Jul 26 2010, 06:03 PM~18146124
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:WHATS UP HOMEBOY


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

What's up homies


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

its almost august :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 28 2010, 01:32 AM~18161141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YUP SHE WILL BE THERE 2


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 28 2010, 09:25 AM~18162858
> *YUP SHE WILL BE THERE 2
> *


HAHAHAHA YUP


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 22 2010, 01:22 PM~18113241
> *What's up oscar when you gonna check out the meeting :biggrin: your car would look great with a Good times placa
> *


 :thumbsup: HEY JOE GRACIAS FOR THE INVITE HOMIE! IM GONNA TRY N CHECK OUT ONE OF YOUR MEETINGS ONE OF THESE DAYS...I STILL GOT YOUR NUMBER HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 22 2010, 08:26 PM~18117467
> *X65 :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jul 29 2010, 03:24 AM~18172052
> *:thumbsup:  HEY JOE GRACIAS FOR THE INVITE HOMIE! IM GONNA TRY N CHECK OUT ONE OF YOUR MEETINGS ONE OF THESE DAYS...I STILL GOT YOUR NUMBER HOMIE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


cool you need a GT plaque on that bad boy :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 29 2010, 10:54 AM~18174012
> *cool you need a GT plaque on that bad boy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jul 29 2010, 12:52 PM~18174566
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

to the top


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 29 2010, 04:57 PM~18177775
> *to the top
> 
> 
> ...



WATS UP JOE....IS SHE GONNA BE AT THE SHOW LOL?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES_@Jul 29 2010, 05:12 PM~18177964
> *WATS UP JOE....IS SHE GONNA BE AT THE SHOW LOL?
> *


this one is gonna be there for sure :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 29 2010, 03:57 PM~18177775
> *to the top
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 29 2010, 03:57 PM~18177775
> *to the top
> 
> 
> ...


Damm hope to c her their


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jul 29 2010, 03:24 AM~18172052
> *:thumbsup:  HEY JOE GRACIAS FOR THE INVITE HOMIE! IM GONNA TRY N CHECK OUT ONE OF YOUR MEETINGS ONE OF THESE DAYS...I STILL GOT YOUR NUMBER HOMIE!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 *ORALE....GREAT NEWS HOMIE, HOPE TO SEE YOU AT ONE OF THE MEETINGS!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

:naughty: :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

:naughty: :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jul 29 2010, 07:58 PM~18179977
> *:0  :0  ORALE....GREAT NEWS HOMIE, HOPE TO SEE YOU AT ONE OF THE MEETINGS!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jul 29 2010, 03:15 PM~18177241
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 29 2010, 03:57 PM~18177775
> *to the top
> 
> 
> ...


nice tits :drama:


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Jul 31 2010, 11:02 AM~18193046
> *TTT
> *


wut it dew BIG AL? :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jul 30 2010, 06:31 PM~18188893
> *nice tits :drama:
> *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Jul 31 2010, 10:17 AM~18193143
> *wut it dew BIG AL? :biggrin:
> *


what's up loco where you been?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jul 31 2010, 07:11 PM~18195487
> *what's up loco where you been?
> *


rite here holding it down from I.E. to LOS :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP RARECLASS CC WILL BE THEIR


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Aug 2 2010, 11:29 AM~18206522
> *TO THE TOP RARECLASS CC WILL BE THEIR
> *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Aug 2 2010, 10:29 AM~18206522
> *TO THE TOP RARECLASS CC WILL BE THEIR
> *


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hollywood cruise night
When: Every Saturday
Time: 8:30 pm
Place: Fresh food market parking lot. (On sunset and western)

In & out is getting to packed it’s time to move on to a bigger place for everyone can chill and cruise. Keep it flowing.. 
Check out the subject Hollywood cruise night on this website for more info and picture’s*


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Jul 31 2010, 10:17 AM~18193143
> *wut it dew BIG AL? :biggrin:
> *


How's it goin bro long time no see. U going to Fontana cruise night?


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Aug 2 2010, 10:27 PM~18212622
> *How's it goin bro long time no see. U going to Fontana cruise night?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

Bump for da GT and IE events. It sucks...i'll be in Vegas that weekend for a Carlos Santana concert. Hope you guys have a great turn out for the show and raise lots of feria for the kids and education. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bowtieimpalas_@Aug 3 2010, 01:04 AM~18213958
> *Bump for da GT and IE events. It sucks...i'll be in Vegas that weekend for a Carlos Santana concert. Hope you guys have a great turn out for the show and raise lots of feria for the kids and education.  :thumbsup:
> *


COOL HAVE FUN IN VEGAS


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

est cruizers will there 2 suport


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Ttt EMPIRE'S FINEST WILL BE THEIR


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Aug 4 2010, 11:57 AM~18227270
> *Ttt EMPIRE'S FINEST WILL BE THEIR
> *


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Aug 4 2010, 06:31 AM~18225047
> *est cruizers will there 2 suport
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Aug 4 2010, 07:52 PM~18231334
> *
> *


what's up homie thanks for the bump


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Aug 5 2010, 03:02 PM~18237577
> *Ttt
> *


TTT C U THERE DAVID


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Aug 5 2010, 07:58 PM~18240674
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what's up homie


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 5 2010, 01:05 PM~18237610
> *TTT C U THERE DAVID
> *


My car gonna limp over their lol


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

looking forward 2 the show homie


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Midnight bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hollywood cruise night
When: Every Saturday
Time: 8:30 pm
Place: Fresh food market parking lot. (On sunset and western)*


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 9 2010, 02:48 PM~18266765
> *TO THE TOP
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT
2 MORE WEEKS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

Got a few performers coming out to put on a hip hop show for you. Looking forward to seeing all of you there.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Aug 10 2010, 09:06 PM~18280665
> *Got a few performers coming out to put on a hip hop show for you. Looking forward to seeing all of you there.
> *


X84


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Aug 10 2010, 09:08 PM~18280688
> *X84
> *


2 MORE WEEKS BE READY PEOPLE


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte carlo rider_@Aug 10 2010, 10:16 PM~18281433
> *2 MORE WEEKS BE READY PEOPLE
> *


SIMON Q SI


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

to the top


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

Shaping up to be an exciting hop. Who else coming to hop?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## MR HIGH DESERT (Feb 21, 2010)

:biggrin: bump


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 16 2010, 10:46 AM~17804038
> *Good times I.E having a car show on agust28 in the city of Rialto California to help out kids from Garzia middle school.flyer comming out soon.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

15 MORE DAYS hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

14 and counting hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

*Ready for the show! :thumbsup: *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Aug 15 2010, 06:18 PM~18316198
> *Ready for the show! :thumbsup:
> *


cool thanks guys


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 17 2010, 06:36 PM~18336887
> *
> *


thanks for the bump paul :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big al 909_@Aug 12 2010, 05:26 PM~18296048
> *Shaping up to be an exciting hop. Who else coming to hop?
> *



BACKBUMMPERJUAN COMING TO HOP


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 17 2010, 07:13 PM~18337211
> *BACKBUMMPERJUAN COMING TO HOP
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Aug 18 2010, 11:05 AM~18343157
> *
> *


sup homie thanks for the help bumping this up


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 18 2010, 02:44 PM~18345549
> *sup homie thanks for the help bumping this up
> *


ill be there homie


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

1 more week people


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 19 2010, 04:43 PM~18355523
> *1 more week people
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 19 2010, 04:43 PM~18355523
> *1 more week people
> *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

we are having single street
single radical
double street
double radical 

classes for our hopp


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 19 2010, 10:14 PM~18358521
> *we are having single street
> single radical
> double street
> ...


RULES FOR EACH CATEGORY ??


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 19 2010, 09:14 PM~18358521
> *we are having single street
> single radical
> double street
> ...


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

1 MORE WEEK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 18 2010, 08:11 PM~18348116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 19 2010, 10:14 PM~18358521
> *we are having single street
> single radical
> double street
> ...


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

7 MORE DAYS


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

get your bikes ready for the show you got one week to get your bikes all hooked up so get your parts from delgado's bike shop


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Aug 20 2010, 10:58 PM~18367110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Lets keep this on top


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Aug 21 2010, 08:24 PM~18372289
> *Lets keep this on top
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## DEVIL88 (Oct 22, 2009)

MAKE A LIST TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT ARE GOING TO ROLL TO THIS EVENT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jun 26 2010, 10:56 PM~17896905
> *Goodtimes C.C
> orange county
> ~818~
> ...


streetkings C.C
groupe,riv
goodtimes,yuma
and east la
rollerz only,coachella valle
CONSAFOS C.C


----------



## DEVIL88 (Oct 22, 2009)

WHATS UP WITH ONTARIO CLASSICS ON THE LIST WE WILL BE THEIR


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

*We will be in the house!  * :biggrin:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: looking foward to this one.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVIL88_@Aug 22 2010, 05:39 PM~18377915
> *
> THANKS HOMIES FOR YOUR SUPPORT *


----------



## DELEGATION AZ (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 22 2010, 08:49 PM~18379551
> *
> THANKS HOMIES FOR YOUR SUPPORT</span>
> *



*<span style=\'color:green\'>You know we got your back! :thumbsup: *


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 22 2010, 02:21 PM~18376819
> *streetkings C.C
> groupe,riv
> goodtimes,yuma
> ...


ROLLERS RIVERSIDE
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS
STR(8) Tippin C.C
MIDNIGHT VISION


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Goodtimes C.C
orange county
~818~
San Diego 
~SGV~
Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound 
Rare class C.C
Rollerz only riv.
Majestics-LA
Bajito So.Cal
Royal Fantasies c.c 
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS
MIDNIGHT VISION
streetkings C.C
groupe,riv
goodtimes,yuma
and east la
rollerz only,coachella valle
CONSAFOS C.C
ONTARIO CLASSIC SO.CALIFAS
DELEGATION INLAND EMPIRE
:wow:


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS (Jul 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 22 2010, 07:51 PM~18379572
> *ROLLERS RIVERSIDE
> FIRME CLASSICS
> MEMBERS
> ...


Est curizers


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 22 2010, 09:22 PM~18379876
> *Goodtimes C.C
> orange county
> ~818~
> ...


Est curizers


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

Goodtimes C.C
orange county
~818~
San Diego 
~SGV~
Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound 
: RARECLASS CC WILL BE THERE FOR SHURE CANT WAIT :biggrin


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> Goodtimes C.C
> orange county
> ~818~
> San Diego
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 22 2010, 08:22 PM~18379876
> *Goodtimes C.C
> orange county
> ~818~
> ...


is their gonna b a pedal car class


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 22 2010, 08:22 PM~18379876
> *Goodtimes C.C
> orange county
> ~818~
> ...


 :thumbsup: fixed


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BGPROMOTIONS_@Aug 23 2010, 01:50 AM~18381236
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Aug 23 2010, 01:24 PM~18384856
> *is their gonna b a pedal car class
> *


yes especial interested class


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

THIS SATURDAY BE READY TO HAVE SOME GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

10 fwy off pepper st and randall


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Goodtimes C.C
orange county
~818~
San Diego 
~SGV~
Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound 
Rare class C.C
Rollerz only riv.
Majestics-LA
Bajito So.Cal
Royal Fantasies c.c 
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS
MIDNIGHT VISION
streetkings C.C
groupe,riv
goodtimes,yuma
and east la
rollerz only,coachella valle
CONSAFOS C.C
ONTARIO CLASSIC SO.CALIFAS
DELEGATION INLAND EMPIRE 
Est curizers


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

WHATS UP HOMIES,ANY ROOMS AROUND THERE.WELL BE UP THERE."GOODTIMES"................


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

can't wait 5 more days


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

Goodtimes C.C
orange county
~818~
San Diego 
~SGV~
GT ~EIGHT O FIVE~ BC 
Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound 

RARECLASS C.CRollerz only riv.
Majestics-LA
Bajito So.Cal
Royal Fantasies c.c 
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS
MIDNIGHT VISION
streetkings C.C
groupe,riv
goodtimes,yuma
and east la
rollerz only,coachella valle
CONSAFOS C.C
ONTARIO CLASSIC SO.CALIFAS
DELEGATION INLAND EMPIRE
:wow:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Aug 23 2010, 02:28 PM~18384884
> *:thumbsup:  fixed
> *


LATIN LUXURY WILL B THERE!!!!!!!! WAS UP ANDY :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigANDY87lux_@Aug 23 2010, 07:19 PM~18388845
> *WHATS UP HOMIES,ANY ROOMS AROUND THERE.WELL BE UP THERE."GOODTIMES"................
> *


 :thumbsup: ill tell joe


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Aug 24 2010, 10:22 AM~18392700
> *LATIN LUXURY WILL B THERE!!!!!!!! WAS UP ANDY  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP JOE U READY


----------



## ASSTEK64 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

How much r walk ins


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 23 2010, 08:32 PM~18389013
> *Goodtimes C.C
> orange county
> ~818~
> ...


TTT


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Aug 24 2010, 03:58 PM~18396246
> *How much r walk ins
> *


free


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 24 2010, 05:02 PM~18396816
> *free
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 22 2010, 09:22 PM~18379876
> *Goodtimes C.C
> orange county
> ~818~
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 22 2010, 09:22 PM~18379876
> *Goodtimes C.C
> orange county
> ~818~
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider+Aug 19 2010, 10:14 PM~18358521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Single Pump Street
35 inch lock-up or less
Must have shocks
No lower drop all stock
Must have front and back bumpers

Double Pump Street
46 inch lock-up or less
Drop mounts not to exceed 2 inches top or bottom
Must lay in wheel well
Must have front and back bumpers

Radical
Anything goes except:
No reverse suspension
No getting stuck
Single switch only


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

QUOTE(Fleetangel @ Aug 23 2010, 08:32 PM) 
Goodtimes C.C
orange county
~818~
San Diego 
~SGV~
GT ~EIGHT O FIVE~ BC
BAKERSFIELD
Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound 

RARECLASS C.CRollerz only riv.
Majestics-LA
Bajito So.Cal
Royal Fantasies c.c 
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS
MIDNIGHT VISION
streetkings C.C
groupe,riv
goodtimes,yuma
and east la
rollerz only,coachella valle
CONSAFOS C.C
ONTARIO CLASSIC SO.CALIFAS
DELEGATION INLAND EMPIRE


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

QUOTE(Fleetangel @ Aug 23 2010, 08:32 PM) 
Goodtimes C.C
orange county
~818~
San Diego 
~SGV~
GT ~EIGHT O FIVE~ BC
BAKERSFIELD
Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound 

RARECLASS C.CRollerz only riv.
Majestics-LA
Bajito So.Cal
Royal Fantasies c.c 
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS
MIDNIGHT VISION
streetkings C.C
groupe,riv
goodtimes,yuma
and east la
rollerz only,coachella valle
CONSAFOS C.C
ONTARIO CLASSIC SO.CALIFAS
DELEGATION INLAND EMPIRE


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Goodtimes C.C
orange county
~818~
San Diego
~SGV~
GT ~EIGHT O FIVE~ BC
BAKERSFIELD
Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound
RARECLASS C.C
Rollerz only riv.
Majestics-LA
Bajito So.Cal
Royal Fantasies c.c
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS
MIDNIGHT VISION
streetkings C.C
groupe,riv
goodtimes,yuma
and east la
rollerz only,coachella valle
CONSAFOS C.C
ONTARIO CLASSIC SO.CALIFAS
DELEGATION INLAND EMPIRE
Est curizers


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 25 2010, 01:35 AM~18400272
> *Goodtimes C.C
> orange county
> ~818~
> ...


ttmft :biggrin: 3 MORE DAYS


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Happy Times_@Aug 25 2010, 11:24 AM~18402865
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



3 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 









[/quote]


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 18 2010, 08:11 PM~18348116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I CU DAVID U READY ?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 25 2010, 03:45 PM~18405450
> *I CU DAVID U READY ?
> *


Not at all My car supper dirty n my bikes r too lol ill b running around Friday night. Trying to get everything ready


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

3 days :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Goodtimes C.C
orange county
~818~
San Diego 
~SGV~
GT ~EIGHT O FIVE~ BC
BAKERSFIELD
goodtimes,yuma
and east la

Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound 
RARECLASS C.CRollerz only riv.
Majestics-LA
Bajito So.Cal
Royal Fantasies c.c 
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS
MIDNIGHT VISION
streetkings C.C
groupe,riv
rollerz only,coachella valle
CONSAFOS C.C
ONTARIO CLASSIC SO.CALIFAS
DELEGATION INLAND EMPIRE
VALLE STYLE C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Aug 26 2010, 12:03 AM~18409432
> *Goodtimes C.C
> orange county
> ~818~
> ...


Est cruizers


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Aug 26 2010, 08:15 AM~18410341
> *Est cruizers
> *


THANKS


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 26 2010, 07:59 AM~18411002
> *THANKS
> *


c u there homie


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

SEE YOU GUYS ON SAT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 MORE DAYS hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Aug 26 2010, 12:52 AM~18409387
> *TTMFT
> *


start cleaning david :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Goodtimes C.C 
orange county
~818~
San Diego
~SGV~
GT ~EIGHT O FIVE~ BC
BAKERSFIELD
Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound
RARECLASS C.C
Rollerz only riv.
Majestics-LA
Bajito So.Cal
Royal Fantasies c.c
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS
MIDNIGHT VISION
streetkings C.C
groupe,riv
goodtimes,yuma
and east la
rollerz only,coachella valle
CONSAFOS C.C
ONTARIO CLASSIC SO.CALIFAS
DELEGATION INLAND EMPIRE
Est curizers
VALLE STYLE C.C.

2 more days


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Aug 26 2010, 01:26 PM~18412603
> *2 MORE DAYS  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Aug 26 2010, 11:36 AM~18411789
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 26 2010, 12:19 PM~18412953
> *start cleaning david :biggrin:
> *


I was earlier before work dam its was too hot! !!!!


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elsmiley_@Aug 26 2010, 05:23 PM~18414811
> *
> *


sup homie


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 24 2010, 08:49 PM~18398453
> *Single Pump Street
> 35 inch lock-up or less
> Must have shocks
> ...


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Aug 26 2010, 03:09 PM~18413304
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 24 2010, 08:49 PM~18398453
> *Single Pump Street
> 35 inch lock-up or less
> Must have shocks
> ...


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

one more day :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

U CAN ADD TECHNIQUES L.A. TO THAT LIST, WE WILL BE THERE IN SUPPORT OF GOODTIMES....


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

DUKES IE will be there


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Aug 27 2010, 07:50 AM~18419147
> *U CAN ADD TECHNIQUES L.A. TO THAT LIST, WE WILL BE THERE IN SUPPORT OF GOODTIMES....
> *


THANKS SEE U SOON


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Aug 27 2010, 08:57 AM~18419486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: JOE


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Aug 26 2010, 01:26 PM~18412993
> *Goodtimes C.C
> orange county
> ~818~
> ...


dukes I.E
TECHNIQUES L.A.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW TOMORROW AUGUST 28 :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Aug 27 2010, 07:54 AM~18419470
> *DUKES IE will be there
> *


what's up homie


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

ONE MORE DAY


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 27 2010, 08:04 AM~18419937
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>SWITCH HAPPY WILL BE THERE* :thumbsup:


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

how much is it to see the show


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by d-boy 84_@Aug 27 2010, 02:14 PM~18421631
> *how much is it to see the show
> *


FREE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

DAVID I C U AGAIN GET READY HOMEBOY


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

HOURS AWAY hno:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 16 2010, 11:46 AM~17804038
> *Good times I.E having a car show on agust28 in the city of Rialto California to help out kids from Garzia middle school.flyer comming out soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Jun 16 2010, 09:11 PM~17809495
> *LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN
> LET'S SUPPORT THE KIDS FROM GARCIA MIDDLE SCHOOL
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Jun 21 2010, 12:50 PM~17845631
> *RARECLASS CAR/BIKE CLUB WILL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT
> WHAT CATEGORIES WILL YOU GUYS HAVE
> *


TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jun 21 2010, 12:31 AM~17842690
> *We will be there to help support a good cause.
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jun 24 2010, 02:33 PM~17877242
> *GOODTIMES so.cal will have some hoppers there
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Jul 16 2010, 07:48 AM~18060152
> *WAS UP ANDY LATIN LUXURY WILL B THERE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jul 16 2010, 11:45 AM~18061547
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE
> *


TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jul 18 2010, 06:11 AM~18073140
> *ORALE I JUST MIGHT TAKE ONE OF MY HOT RODS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt, oh wait its already on top


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES_@Jul 20 2010, 09:04 PM~18097488
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jul 22 2010, 11:15 PM~18118596
> *Right up the street!
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEVIL88_@Jul 27 2010, 02:41 AM~18150884
> *ONTARIO CLASSICS SO.CALIFAS WILL BE THEIR
> *


THANKS


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Jul 31 2010, 11:17 AM~18193143
> *wut it dew BIG AL? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Aug 1 2010, 08:12 AM~18197966
> *
> *


C YA


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR HIGH DESERT_@Aug 12 2010, 11:59 PM~18299049
> *:biggrin: bump
> *


BUMP


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION AZ_@Aug 15 2010, 07:18 PM~18316198
> *Ready for the show! :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 17 2010, 08:13 PM~18337211
> *BACKBUMMPERJUAN COMING TO HOP
> *


THANKS


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Goodtimes C.C 
orange county
~818~
San Diego
~SGV~
GT ~EIGHT O FIVE~ BC
BAKERSFIELD
Empire's Finest C.C
latin luzury C.C
Uniques I.E
tippin C.C
classic styles C.C
ol'skool ways
spell bound
RARECLASS C.C
Rollerz only riv.
Majestics-LA
Bajito So.Cal
Royal Fantasies c.c
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS
MIDNIGHT VISION
streetkings C.C
groupe,riv
goodtimes,yuma
and east la
rollerz only,coachella valle
CONSAFOS C.C
ONTARIO CLASSIC SO.CALIFAS
DELEGATION INLAND EMPIRE
Est curizers
VALLE STYLE C.C.
TECHNIQUES L.A
DUKES IE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elsmiley_@Aug 20 2010, 06:43 PM~18365298
> *
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Aug 20 2010, 11:58 PM~18367110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUMP


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Aug 27 2010, 02:33 AM~18418499
> *uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Aug 27 2010, 07:50 AM~18419147
> *U CAN ADD TECHNIQUES L.A. TO THAT LIST, WE WILL BE THERE IN SUPPORT OF GOODTIMES....
> *


THANKS


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DUKES IE_@Aug 27 2010, 08:54 AM~18419470
> *DUKES IE will be there
> *


TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 61neb_@Aug 27 2010, 11:49 AM~18420665
> *SWITCH  HAPPY  WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

see everybody tomorrow


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

already tomorrow see you guys there :cheesy:


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

EAST L A IN DA HOUSE LETS DO THIS :thumbsup: :run: SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW :run: :run: :run: :naughty: :sprint:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 27 2010, 06:15 PM~18423397
> *see everybody tomorrow
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

getting ready to leave :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

just got home from work , loading the bikes and cleaning the Regal


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Chilling at the goodtimes show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*PICS PICS PICS PICS.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Good show..hop contest wasn't much competition and when it showed up it was too late.. Next level hopper was touching bumper.. Sick wit it !


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

here's some pics my homie took b4 the batt. died on the camera


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY had a great time, good show.


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

CLASSIC STYLE CC HAD A GOODTIME THANKS GUYS GOOD TURN OUT AND NICE SO CAL WEATHER SUM OF THE MEMBERS HAD TO WORK TODAY THATS WHY WE DIDNT ROLL DEEP


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Was a great show much props to GOODTIMES next time ill bring my car


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

photos from the hop


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

WE WANT TO THANK EVERY CLUB AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SUPPORTED US TODAY.WE APOLOGIZE FOR THE DELAY ON GIVEN OUT THE TROPHIES.MOST OF THE FUNDS WENT TO THE SCHOOL AND THEY REALLY APPRECIATED IT.WE'LL DO BETTER NEXT YEAR BIGGER TROPHIES AND MORE CATEGORIES.ONES AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 28 2010, 08:47 PM~18430440
> *its all good bro we dont go for trophys we go for the fun of it thats what its all about joe*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

When's the next cruise night goodtimes ?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Aug 28 2010, 09:15 PM~18430612
> *When's the next cruise night goodtimes ?
> *


SEPT.11 HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 28 2010, 10:21 PM~18430646
> *SEPT.11 HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


Same place ?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Aug 28 2010, 09:26 PM~18430683
> *Same place ?
> *


YES SIR


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

thank goodtimes 4 a good show


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks GOOD TIMES CC for hosting a bad ass show from All Out Customs and Spellbound CC. Uploading pics right now. :biggrin:


----------



## ra8drfan (Jan 4, 2007)

i just want 2 say thanx to GOODTIMES C.C for a good show.. :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Heres some of my pics


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

had a good time hanging out wit goodtimes


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 28 2010, 07:47 PM~18430440
> *WE WANT TO THANK EVERY CLUB AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SUPPORTED US TODAY.WE APOLOGIZE FOR THE DELAY ON GIVEN  OUT THE TROPHIES.MOST OF THE FUNDS WENT TO THE SCHOOL AND THEY REALLY APPRECIATED IT.WE'LL DO BETTER NEXT YEAR BIGGER TROPHIES AND MORE  CATEGORIES.ONES AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> *


x2


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*ON BEHALF OF GOODTIMES I.E. CHAPTER, I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR FIRST SHOW, HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME. LIKE I SAID IT WAS OUR FIRST SHOW SO YOU KNOW NEXT YEARS WILL BE BETTER, THANKS AGAIN....TILL NEXT TIME!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Gootimes CC. We had fun at your show......
Generations Car Club


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

Est cruizers had a good time thanks goodtimes C.C :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR GOOD COMMENTS


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*GREAT PICS......KEEP THEM COMING!!! *:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS CC TOOK 1ST PLACE CUSTOM 90S 2ND PLACE IN THE TRUCK CLASS
AND WE TOOK 1ST 16INCH STREET 2ND 16INCH STREET THANKS GOODTIMES FOR THE GOOD SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*WE HAD A GOODTIME :biggrin: *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Aug 30 2010, 05:18 AM~18438916
> *WE HAD A GOODTIME  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

NICE PICS THANK YOU


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Aug 30 2010, 05:18 AM~18438916
> *WE HAD A GOODTIME  :biggrin:
> *












 :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks again homies...we definitely had a GOOD TIME! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THANKS TO THAT SHOWED UP TO HELP WITH THE CAR SHOW ALL THE JUDGES AND ALL GT IE GOT DOWN TOO A THANKS TO ALL THE WIFES ON HELPING OUT WITH THE FOOD THEY GOT IT TOGETHER FOR THE SHOW [ IT A FAMLIY EVENT ] THANKS AGAIN


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 30 2010, 09:17 AM~18440075
> *NICE PICS THANK YOU
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Was a great day for nice rides, family fun, and weather was cool too.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 28 2010, 08:47 PM~18430440
> *WE WANT TO THANK EVERY CLUB AND SOLO RIDERS THAT SUPPORTED US TODAY.WE APOLOGIZE FOR THE DELAY ON GIVEN  OUT THE TROPHIES.MOST OF THE FUNDS WENT TO THE SCHOOL AND THEY REALLY APPRECIATED IT.WE'LL DO BETTER NEXT YEAR BIGGER TROPHIES AND MORE  CATEGORIES.ONES AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> *


x84


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rollerz Only Riverside, CA would like to Thank GoodTimes CC for putting up a GREAT show* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

looking good, GOODTIMERS u guys got a big family out there


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Aug 30 2010, 06:12 PM~18444723
> *looking good, GOODTIMERS u guys got a big family out there
> *


and bikes</span> so we are all a big low rider familia. :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 30 2010, 05:41 PM~18445022
> *and bikes</span> so we are all a big low rider familia. :biggrin:
> *


well said homie


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@Aug 30 2010, 07:11 PM~18445365
> *well said homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Aug 29 2010, 10:20 AM~18432621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics paul from the big "C" thanks goodtimers for the food and the show :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Aug 30 2010, 08:35 PM~18446286
> *nice pics paul from the big "C" thanks goodtimers for the food and the show :thumbsup:
> *


SUP JOHN!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*GREAT PICS TURTLE....THANKS BRO!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ORALE GOOD TIMES HAD A GREAT TIME SO DID THE KIDS :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 30 2010, 06:41 PM~18445022
> *and bikes</span> so we are all a big low rider familia. :biggrin:
> *



Amen to that homie....well said...


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Aug 31 2010, 12:41 AM~18447902
> *Amen to that homie....well said...
> *


tru that


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Aug 30 2010, 08:35 PM~18446286
> *nice pics paul from the big "C" thanks goodtimers for the food and the show :thumbsup:
> *


yeah no problem big john from the big "m" even thou my stupid photobucket keeps erasing my pics :angry:


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GET READY 2ND ANNUAL GT I.E AND GARCIA ELEMENTARY SHOW AUGUST 27TH PRE REG.FORMS WILL BE POST IT SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 7 2011, 01:01 PM~19809768
> *GET READY 2ND ANNUAL GT I.E AND GARCIA ELEMENTARY SHOW AUGUST 27TH PRE REG.FORMS WILL BE POST IT SOON. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 7 2011, 02:01 PM~19809768
> *GET READY 2ND ANNUAL GT I.E AND GARCIA ELEMENTARY SHOW AUGUST 27TH PRE REG.FORMS WILL BE POST IT SOON. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 7 2011, 02:01 PM~19809768
> *TTT</span> :thumbsup:*


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 7 2011, 02:01 PM~19809768
> *GET READY 2ND ANNUAL GT I.E AND GARCIA ELEMENTARY SHOW AUGUST 27TH PRE REG.FORMS WILL BE POST IT SOON. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 7 2011, 02:01 PM~19809768
> *GET READY 2ND ANNUAL GT I.E AND GARCIA ELEMENTARY SHOW AUGUST 27TH PRE REG.FORMS WILL BE POST IT SOON. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

*NOW JUST REMEBER, IT'S ON THE 27....NOT THE 28.* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Feb 7 2011, 01:01 PM~19809768
> *GET READY 2ND ANNUAL GT I.E AND GARCIA ELEMENTARY SHOW AUGUST 27TH PRE REG.FORMS WILL BE POST IT SOON. :biggrin:
> *


GT I.E .....TTT...... :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

SHOWTIME C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Uniques will try to be there to support the I.E goodtimes chapter.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. 

$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> SHOWTIME C.C. WILL BE THERE
> [/quot  thanks:


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 30 2010, 06:41 PM~18445022
> *and bikes</span> so we are all a big low rider familia. :biggrin:
> *


TOTHE TOP IE GOODTIMES
NEW ILLUSIONS will be driving up there wats up with the truck catagories 1970 n up all together.if so fuk it ,its 4 the scool


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by beentheredonethat6_@Feb 21 2011, 09:54 PM~19928213
> *TOTHE TOP IE GOODTIMES
> NEW ILLUSIONS will be driving up there wats up with the truck catagories 1970 n up all together.if so fuk it ,its 4 the scool
> *


Thanks Claudio for stopping by and showing support!!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

GT I.E ....


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Cant wait this was a good show last year
Ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Feb 23 2011, 07:29 PM~19944743
> *Cant wait this was a good show last year
> Ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## big al 909 (Feb 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oldslow85_@Feb 23 2011, 07:44 PM~19944344
> *GT I.E ....
> *


RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICKY!


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## cali78 (Feb 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Mar 4 2011, 08:47 AM~20014073
> *RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICKY!
> *


What it do homie..... :biggrin:


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

TTT..BBUUMMPPP... :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## cali78 (Feb 21, 2009)

TTT that day is my birth day


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GET READY 2ND ANNUAL GT I.E AND GARCIA ELEMENTARY SHOW AUGUST 27TH PRE REG.FORMS WILL BE POST IT SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

AUGUST 27TH 2011 SECOND ANNUAL GARCIA ELEMENTARY SHOW AND HOPP.


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

Q-VO :thumbsup: BUMP BUMP IT UP :thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)

last year was a great turn out


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrmc1959_@May 26 2011, 07:29 AM~20632149
> *
> *


thanks for the bump


----------



## cali78 (Feb 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 16 2010, 10:46 AM~17804038
> *Good times I.E having a car show on agust28 in the city of Rialto California to help out kids from Garzia middle school.flyer comming out soon.
> 
> 
> ...



HANG' EM' HIGH WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

Good times I.E having a car show on agust28 in the city of Rialto California to help out kids from Garzia middle school.flyer comming out soon.


















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaReinaDelMundo_@May 28 2011, 08:54 PM~20649223
> *Good times I.E having a car show on agust28 in the city of Rialto California to help out kids from Garzia middle school.flyer comming out soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank u reina 8/27/11


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ALMOST HERE.....


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

Is the show still going to take place and if so how much to enter the hop?


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/09/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOURCAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM
CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 8/13/2011.


The adress to the burger joint is ...................... 23670 Sunnymead Blvd., Moreno Valley, CA, 92553 ......................................

its easy to get there just jump on the 60 get off on piggoen pass/ fredrick (the exit for the mall) 
and keep going staight off the offramp. sunny mead will be on the left hand 
you will see a lolo in the front 

Reg car wash........ $ Donation.......
*first 20cars............... get a wash and wax by profesional detailers.............for a donation of $25 
*.............mira watcha muy chingones..............













*Thank you all for your support in advanced!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

909 Bumpercheck said:


> Is the show still going to take place and if so how much to enter the hop?


 x2.is it on the 27 or 28 of aug?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

DUKES IE said:


> x2.is it on the 27 or 28 of aug?


 Sorry no show it was put on hold


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

keep us posted homie 


RIDES3 said:


> Sorry no show it was put on hold


----------

